

Ask HN: I can´t start up my Macbook by a bash upgrade - wakarnaker

I was upgrading bash for patching the shellshock vulnerability, so i follow a tutorial and i guess i messed up by replacing the old bin&#x2F;bash $PATH and removing the execute permissions... HELP ME!!!
======
wakarnaker
The tutorial says: If you are very paranoid, you can remove execute
permissions on the bash_old ....

$ sudo chmod a-x /bin/bash_old /bin/sh_old.... ------

I think this is the big mistake, so i replace the old PATH to new PATH with
the new bash update (Upgraded with Homebrew) by following the steps:

$ sudo ln -s /usr/local/Cellar/bash/4.3.25/bin/bash /bin/bash

$ sudo ln -s /usr/local/Cellar/bash/4.3.25/bin/bash /bin/sh

When I restarted the macbook, i set my password and nothing happens,
loading...loading...loading....nothing happens.

Here the tutorial:

[https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/147005/can-bash-
be...](https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/147005/can-bash-be-replaced-
entirely-in-os-x)

------
DanBC
Does this help?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387525)

> Word of warning, if you have chmod 0000 /bin/bash put it back to how you
> found it before running the update.

> If you didn't do this: cmd + s to boot in safe mode. /sbin/mount -wu / and
> chmod bash back to a useable state, if you get stuck at log in.

~~~
wakarnaker
yeah.. i did it, cmd + s as single user with all those tips, then i restarted
and nothing happen.

------
informatimago
You will have to boot in rescue mode or from a DVD, and use Terminal.app to
correct the situation.

~~~
wakarnaker
oh my.... i ain´t got that DVD

~~~
jgeorge
hold down command+r when booting, you don't need that DVD, the recovery
partition is on the disk already. you should be able to launch a terminal from
there and fix your problem.

~~~
wakarnaker
I will try in terminal mode

